# Coffee Scoop in zebrawood



## jtate (Dec 25, 2007)

Spindle turned a ball on a stick, sliced it in half, chucked the ball in a jam chuck made from a piece of PVC pipe, hollowed out the bowl part of it, thus making it a scoop.

Comments?

Critiques are welcome.


Julia


----------



## jtate (Dec 25, 2007)

Oops - neglected to say - Mylands for a finish.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Julia, you have really been busy. Everything looks great.


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 25, 2007)

Julia, there are two things I really like about you, one is that you love working with wood and the second is that your a dog person. (Who could not like the picture you have posted with your profile). The only problem with the coffe scoop is the back ground, you should send it to me and I'll let it live with a whole bunch of coffee grinds, (dry coffee grinds  [B)]). On the serious side, I like your work and Merry Christmas.
David


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 25, 2007)

nice job!! i really like that

Shane


----------



## louisbry (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking good Julia.  Think I will try your technique.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 25, 2007)

Superb work Julia, you have been busy![]


----------



## Fred (Dec 25, 2007)

Ain't it amazing as to how many folks will ponder for hours on how to make something like this. The solution is to think "round" then "Oh yea, "cut in half" ... Carefully I might add!

Julia, ya done very good ...


----------



## jtate (Dec 25, 2007)

I had been trying for months to figure out how to get the ball actually round since I'm doing it by eye, not with a jig.  I was pleased just to have figured this part out!  

Then I had to think about how to saw it in half.  I don't have a band saw and I had better sense than to try to saw it with the compound miter saw.  I finally just stuck it in the vise and sawed it by hand.  I'm getting some tremendous muscles in my sawing arm!

Now, I need to figure out how to make the handle a little prettier.  I'm thinking I could mount it in a chuck, after I've turned the ball and handle in spindle form, then drill into the end and then hollow it out like a hollow-form turning. Then I could saw it in half. Or is that too much effort for just a coffee scoop?


----------



## Fred (Dec 26, 2007)

IMHO that would be wayyyyy to much effort. But, if you want to give it a try I am sure we would all want to see the end results.


----------



## jtate (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments, y'all.  It's great to have such support.


----------

